# motorized curtain opener



## dchaunt (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi all,
I am creating some large window , French door facades that I want to have curtains open and close at regular intervals reveling faces in the house. they will be shallow so the device needs to be compact. I am having difficulty with the mechanics.. any ideas or suggestions for websites that can help me with the design. Thanks
DC


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i think it would need to be a stepper motor, like from a printer with a toothed belt.

here's a video of something that might work for you..or at least a starting point


----------



## dchaunt (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Billy Vanpire... This looks interesting, although it may be too wide to fit in the window frame. but it certainly has given me a direction to consider... really appreciate the response..
DC


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's another option using a servo - https://www.servocity.com/html/hs-785hb_channel_slider_kit__6.html#.VbPtN7XwO18


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that's a nice linear slider kit halstaff, a great option.
it could do multiple windows with some creative rigging i guess?

i was trying to think were i had seen a diy solution for pulling curtains..

The Crypt Keeper prop pulling bars open






done with an old cordless drill, some relays & a broom handle as a drive roller, seen here:






i think you could rig one motor to open multiple curtains using strings & springs, 
with a drive roller vertically hidden in the wall/window.


----------



## dchaunt (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks, these are great examples, I will study and see if they spark a few creative neurons. I appreciate your time in responding to this inquiry. And I always welcome any and all suggestions....
DC


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

Do you have a habitat re-store or something similar? Check for a motorized curtain rod. I have seen them for $20. Big box stores have them for a couple hundred new, here is a one I found in 10 seconds by searching "motorized drapery" for under 150. All that would have to be done is to hack the switch into your haunt controller.

http://www.discounthomeautomation.c...iers-MKZZAR9?gclid=CLGZ_8-r-cYCFYlafgod0bwACA

Granted, that's not cheep but sometimes there is economy of time and knowing it's going to work.

Otherwise all you need is a good smooth rod with string pull ($5 used lots of places) and a motor that you can control in forward/reverse. An old drill would be perfect. A pulley mounted on the motor with a double loop of the the draw string around it like a ships capstan works for a light weight fabric curtain. I used this type of set up on my show to pull open a curtain to reveal a pirate canon.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i found another diy using k'nex toys...ok its loud but it works


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would think a dc window or wiper motor would be pretty small and easy to convert to the purpose. Limit switches for the 'open' and 'close' positions should be pretty simple, and with double-throw switches and a few diodes, you could wire an auto-reversing circuit so each time power was applied the curtains would reverse position.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

corey872 said:


> I would think a dc window or wiper motor would be pretty small and easy to convert to the purpose. Limit switches for the 'open' and 'close' positions should be pretty simple, and with double-throw switches and a few diodes, you could wire an auto-reversing circuit so each time power was applied the curtains would reverse position.


I agree with the wiper motor setup. Just use a pulling on the pull cord. Attach a block or something on one side of the pull cord and have it trip limit switches to open and close positions.


----------

